# A note from our Senator.



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Upon opening my email this morning there was a special note form Senator Carl Levin to me about the Historic signing of the health care reform bill.
So over my morning coffee I thought i would send a little return note to him:

At long last this historic vote may signal the end of your feeding at the public service trough.You the elite have chosen to hold yourselves higher than any citizen of this country by not taking part in this health care reform. You and all your political buddies have their health care and their own retirement packages that equal nothing close to what the average citizen has. Due to greedy special interest groups we now have to look at never retiring. The ability of our current politicians to form opinions, and regulations to stifle the greed that has been going on for years is virtually non existent. Until the day all of you participate in the welfare state and all you put forward as "being good for the American people" that will be the day you are truly a public servant and represent the will of the people. I know you rationalize that you are serving your country, how does that compare to a service member that is willing to lay down their life for this country and upon returning home has no job, no ability to work towards a retirement. While politicians continue to enjoy great perks and benefits for their public service. I listened to a Michigan Senate statement made by a a young politician that asked for her statement to be entered in the journal as she deplored the "rancor and anger" that people have felt during this reform and likened it to the violence of the 1960"s. It is apparent she probably wasn't even born at that time so she truly only knows what she has been told. Her statements only shows that you guy's in general just don't get it.... people are tired of politicians and their special interest groups, which is basically themselves. This goes for Democrats and Republicans, the people are now looking back to the day when serving your country as a politician meant serving the people of this great country and serving with grace and humility. I hope that the "silent majority" will finally have their say in future elections and make the steps necessary to exchange the old for the new with a strong sense of serving the people. I am not a "Tea party"' member. I am a regular (at one time) upper middle class working guy getting close to retirement age (no money to retire) that has had 3 children go to college, owned 3 homes, a new vehicle every 2- 4 yrs. and have taken a very heavy hit during this past year due to our economy, but still don't qualify for any economic stimulus. I have participated in our economy but not to the point of buying extravagant homes that I couldn't afford nor running up huge credit debt. Cash for clunkers did nothing for me, Housing credits did nothing for me, so far you have left me the middle class guy to wither and die on the vine.
I am neither a Democrat or a Republican nor a Libertarian, I am now looking for the truth and light in American politics but it seems to be a very dark horizon.
Sincerely

Oh well at least I feel better.
I apologize for the extended post, but if it's about politics it will always be long.


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree and very well said.


----------



## badomen (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbs_up:clap: very well put sir, yet i'm sure your letter will be crumpled up and tossed into the trash in the same manner they are doing with the constitution. :usa2:


----------

